# Hissing freezer door



## Terry6 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello everyone, we have a problem, when I open and close the freezer door on our new Coachman Class C motor home it makes a hissing sound for about 10 to 15 sec., then it stops. It is hard to open the door for about another 10 sec.. The real problem is we want to leave in about 24 hrs. for a 3 week vacation, and I have called the dealer, but they have not called me back. It does seem to be cooling and has only been on for 36 hrs. in more than 35 yrs. of RV'ing I have not seen this happen. I'm sure it is a seal problem, but know if it is enough to delay our trip. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks you for any help you might give us.


----------



## &quot;007&quot; (Aug 5, 2005)

Hissing freezer door

Congrats on your new coach. Your new refer seals are doing what there suppose to do. When you slam the door the air is rushed out causing a vacume inside refer. The air will equlize than it will open. I do it all the time when I shut the door in a rush. Go enjoy your vacation just take it easy on door.   "007"


----------



## John Harrelson (Aug 5, 2005)

Hissing freezer door

Absolutely right 007... if the fridge door does not hiss.. then start worrying about it.. 
because it likely means the door seal is old, cracked or brittle and needs to be replaced..

and as 007 said,,, reeeelllaaxxxxxxx... enjoy...... have fun and drink a cold one for us poor slobs who have to work this summer...  :laugh: 

 John


----------



## Terry6 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hissing freezer door

Thanks for the help 007 and John. Big load off my mind, the service manager at our dealer had never heard of this and thought the seal may be bad. He was getting ready to replace it off another new Coach so we could get on our way, but made a call to another tech. and he told him just what you  all have said. Thanks again for taking the time to help us out. Hope you guys can get away soon. Take care. Terry


----------

